
How to get your connected device into a big box store - prostoalex
https://gigaom.com/2014/06/04/how-to-get-your-connected-device-into-a-big-box-store-lessons-from-a-connected-sprinkler-co/
======
joezydeco
_" Klein and his team flew to Atlanta in November to install a prototype in
the [Home Depot] buyer’s yard."_

I only have stories of vendors that have worked with Wal-Mart, where suppliers
can't even leave samples of their products in the office (the skycaps at the
airport make bank on all the stuff that salesmen don't want to carry home).

This seems a little shady on Home Depot's part.

